# Barney goes in for the snip tomorrow



## Jhunter_83 (Jun 11, 2012)

As above he has started to show a bit aggression when told no, pulling on his lead constantly and marking his scent against everything possible. 

I am a little nervous about the whole thing really, I didn't think I would. 

He has had his last meal and is now only allowed water. I'll drop him off first thing in the morning. 

Fingers crossed for him, hopefully he will calm down bait


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Jake went Friday and it went better than I thought it would. The onesies are a huge help as the cone scared him WAY too much. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Jhunter_83 (Jun 11, 2012)

I will do thanks, I'm sure it will be fine. I will just hate waiting at work until I get the phone call to collect him


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I understand. They kept Jake over night and it was a long 24 hours. We really missed him around the house. So funny how fast they become such and important part of everything.


----------



## Jhunter_83 (Jun 11, 2012)

Yes I'm glad I won't be home while he isn't there. Fingers crossed he is a lot better come Christmas time. 

How was jake when you got him home? Did it take long for him to come around to being normal?


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

When we picked him up he was extremely upset and anxious and would not eat or walk or anything. Once we took the cone off he calmed down and was fine all day. He slept a lot, but still had times of wanting to play and get spunky. We had to make him settle down.
He did wake up at two am and had bad runny poo accident which has never happened before. I think just from all the nerves and excitement. 
Today he was very spunky in the morning, but he has been just resting and laying around all afternoon. The incision itself is very small and was closed up with glue so no outside stitching. There is bruising that looks pretty sore but other than that you can hardly tell. (well they are deflated but you know what I mean)


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Hope it goes well - Clyde was a complete Wuss on the day of the operation but the very next day he was back to normal! Comfy cone was better than the hard cone and onesie is good if correct fit is achieved - Clyde found a way of licking his wound! Have your chicken and rice ready for his homecoming - Clyde was starving! 
Let us know how it all goes x


----------



## Jhunter_83 (Jun 11, 2012)

We have the chicken and rice at the ready, he is currently flat out in front of the fire, not a care in the world and not knowing what the vet has in store for him. Poor guy.

Lets hope he isn't upset with us when we pick him up


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I have noticed that quite a few poos have diahorrea after their ops and I wondered if as well as the stress it could be the anaesthetic. It can affect humans that way, so I am sure our little dogs could suffer that way too. Excuse any spelling errors.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Hope Barney's op goes well... I'm sure that he will be thrilled to see you and definitely won't blame you for what he is feeling - he'll just want to be back with you.
Good luck.


----------



## Jhunter_83 (Jun 11, 2012)

Barney is back home now and all he wants is a bit cuddle and stroke. 

He is still unsteady on his feet but so glad he is home. 

Fingers crossed he is more like himself tomorrow


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Glad he's home, lots of cuddles for the little fella.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

He'll definitely feel better after he has had a good sleep, some food and a poo!!
Glad that he is home - you can relax a bit now.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Good nights sleep and you will all feel better!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

They do seem to be starving when they get home! I fed a half meal, then waited 2 hrs. and fed other half. Hope he is perking up now . . BOO to the collars of shame! I'm so glad I found out about onsies on here, they worked great for mine! Someone else mentioned they act like the thunder shirts and seem to calm them down . . thats exactly how my poos acted with them on . . at least for the first 2 days . . then it was full on!!


----------



## Jhunter_83 (Jun 11, 2012)

The vet didn't want to give us a collar as she said it could stress him out more. 

Barney hasn't touched the wound, he just tries to get up and run but can't understand why his legs are so tired. Must be the anaesthetic.

He has jumped up on the sofa once too, we had to gently put him back on the floor as we have been told not to let him jump, I think he just wanted a cuddle.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I hope Barney is doing well. It is so hard to keep them from jumping. Jake has been more interested in licking his leg where the IV was. I hope you little man has a speedy recovery.


----------



## Jhunter_83 (Jun 11, 2012)

Yes he is licking his leg, must be the same thing.

He is getting there now, still crying when anyone leaves. He has now been out for a wee and poo today. I think he needs a good sleep.


----------



## susanb (Jan 19, 2012)

Gisgo had his last Monday. By wednesday he was back to his normal self, and the hardest bit has been keeping him calm and not playing his usual crazy games around the house or having a nice log walk. He did start to try to get at his "wound" a lot and so he is wearing a pair of my son's old shorts.....which he needs until this Friday. The one difference in him that we have noticed is the way he eats his food now. We put it down....and he just eats it all up in one go! Much easier than it used to be.


----------



## Jhunter_83 (Jun 11, 2012)

Well Barney goes in for his checkup today, 5 days after his op.

It has healed really well and I'm really suprised that he has seemed to leave it alone without a onesie or cone.

The only thing I need to check with the vet is that he hasn't had a proper poo since the op and they have all been runny. 

We have fed him on chicken and rice since the op and it does seen to be getting less runny. He is himself and is back to mischief again but he is pooing in his cage on a night again.

Hmm, has anyone had this before?


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Glad it has gone well for you and Barney, its such a relief when it is healing well. Dudley's poo's were only runny for a couple of days so can't really give advice on that, I would say just continue on the chicken and rice, but see what the vet says about it.


----------



## Very muddy (Jun 8, 2012)

With Monty going in next month, please can you tell me about the onesie things please. X


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

There are lots of threads here on the onsies . . basically they are baby onsies . . average are 18 to 24 months size that have 2-3 snaps at the bottom and are one piece. You can cut a small hole for their tails to be pulled thru and this outfit covers their incisions and keeps them from licking or biteing the incision and is much less stressful than the "cone of shame". Mine both wore them and did just great!! You just unsnap for toileting and fold them up like a T-shirt so they will not have accidents on them. One of the best ideas I have had from this forum!! Sami wore his for 3 days and was very good not to worry with his stitches and Carley wore hers for 5-7 days and did brilliant!!


----------

